# Large Scale Fw 190A finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Last week I finished my Hasegawa 1/32 scale Fw 190A-8.

I built this aircraft as Wrk.N. 980542 a late production A-9 that was built by Norddeutsche Dornier at Wismar in Feb. 1945. This 190 was possibly one of the few Fw 190A-9's that was fitted with the big tail like the one used on Ta 152's.

I used EagleParts for the prop, spinner, large cowl ring and 14 blade engine cooling fan.
The blown hood and big tail was borrowed from a Revell of Germany Fw 190D-9 kit.


























Agensmith


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Once again, this illustrates why I hardly build airplane models anymore. Even though I started airplane modelling 40 years ago, my results are only average compared to things like your 190.

Not only a great model but fantastic photography as well.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Brent!

This new Hasegawa kit is very good and builds very quickly for a 1/32 scale model, hope you give one a try.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

FanTAStic!

I'm currently reading Classic Publications last couple of volumes on the Jagdwaffe - the Defense of the Reich volume. Your photos could be right out of the book!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!

The Jagdwaffe Defense of the Reich series is fantastic, I just ordered 5.3 on Friday and really enjoyed the two prior to it.

BTW, the new book about JG 300 (Vol1.) will be released by EagleEditions very soon, I understand most of the photos in it are unpublished, can't wait to get my copy!

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh god, something else I have to buy! :lol:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
Also the new book by Ken Merrick ''Luftwaffe Colors and Markings Vol.1'' will be available in this country very soon...now this is a must have book for sure.

I placed my order for it last November!

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The one that unexpectedly went from $50 to $90? 
Yeah, they told me it's being shipped now.


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

I wish i could paint and make dioramas like that


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Sarge4109!

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looker! That B&W pic looks so real. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much roadrner!

Here is another pic...









My next large scale model will be the new Revell He 162 or the Hasegawa Bf 109K, I can't decide which one right now, I'm still waiting for the EagleCal He 162 decal sheets to be released.

Agentsmith


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

FAntastic.....wow! The butcher bird and the photos are beautiful.

Regards, Dan


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Dan!

I am now working on the 1/32 scale Hasegawa Bf 109K-4 and the build is going well, the worst problem so far is deciding which markings to use.










agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That paint job reminds me of bad I am with an airbrush 

All I can ever manage is a general blobby mottle. The fine squiggles never work out for me.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I have had very good luck painting German camo with the Badger 150 that has the fine head and needle assembly on it, I have been using this airbrush for over 20 years with no real problems yet. My paints that I use are Model MasterII enamels and when painting scribble or mottled camouflage I use lower air pressure and thin the paint more than usual and it always works, the only problems I have are sometimes not thinning my paints enough and I start getting some spatter, I always have an old model or unused model part available to test how the paint will actually look before spraying any paint on the new model.

My other airbrush is a Badger 100G, so far I have not needed to use this airbrush but I have used it a couple times and it can spray very fine lines with ease. This airbrush will be used on mostly 1/72 scale models that have the squiggle style of camouflage or other areas on the models where painting extreme detail is needed.

agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I suppose it's a matter of practice. I also have lots of problems with spatter. I don't suppose it helps that i'm using an Aztec airbrush. I should break out my expensive Iwata and try that - although last time I did, I wasn't doing any better.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I have never used the Aztec before and have read of a few complaints about it from a number of modelers, however I have seen the work of some experts that use the Aztec and their work is just amazing! Its hard to tell if the Aztec is really that bad or the experts are so good it would not matter what they used.

agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The latter, I suspect!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

If I didn't know any better I'd swear that was the actual plane sitting on the airstrip back in the 1940s. That's a really stunning job you did. Superb work! :thumbsup: 

Sean


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you very much SJF!

Here are two more pics of the 'Wulf'...


















agentsmith


----------

